# [Czech NR] 2x2 0.85 single- Matěj Mužátko



## asacuber (Nov 16, 2015)

I was just flipping through 2x2 singles,and found that Matěj Mužátko just got a 0.85 single:-






Congratulations to him!


----------



## Sajwo (Nov 16, 2015)

He also got 1.09 NR in previous round, that's pretty crazy. How many moves it was?


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 16, 2015)

dayum he's good
too bad Trentin Open 2011 exists


----------



## Sajwo (Nov 16, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> dayum he's good
> too bad Trentin Open 2011 exists



Why?

Just got the info, 0.85 was 6 moves and 1.09 was 9 moves.


----------



## Cale S (Nov 16, 2015)

Sajwo said:


> Why?
> 
> Just got the info, 0.85 was 6 moves and 1.09 was 9 moves.



Wow, over 8 tps on a 1.09 is actually pretty impressive


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 16, 2015)

Wow very nice Matej, two really awesome singles, especially the .85! (of course )


----------

